# Color Blind an issue?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Does being diagnosed "Color Blind" or "Color Deficient" for the military disqualifies you from being local, state, or even a federal law enforcement offical? 
I joined the Navy to help me in my ultimate career persuit, law enforcement. 
Even though I was shunned to a admin job because I didnt pass the color test at MEPS, it only made my will and determination stronger.
I did gfx design for 6 years and I have no problems with my color coordination or actually seeing "colors" to me I see fine but for the government... =( 
Now is my claimed issue with colors by the military going to stop me from joining the force one day?


----------

